# LotR cities analysis



## Ban (Oct 8, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this.

Are the castles/cities in Lord of the Rings realistic? - YouTube

Here's a nice video analysis of the LotR cities and how to make them more realistic. The video is by a rather small youtuber called Shadiversity who really deserves more attention. He makes videos on medieval and fantasy topics mostly.


----------

